# Chestatee WMA Bears



## MHewell (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never hunted Chestatee for bears and I was hoping if someone could point me in the right direction.  I've fished and hunted busy tails up there before.  I just dont know if I should start scouting on the Boggs creek side or on Waters creek.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spaz1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Go high and find acorns check top of mountain across for desoto falls!! But bring your hiking boots some good flats with oaks!! but its a good steep walk!


----------



## Rev.432 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have seen several bears on waters creek side both high and 
Low. Missed one in bow season.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 20, 2013)

They are everywhere on the chestatee them and hogs but no deer


----------

